# Spider identification



## sulcata101

I recently noticed this little guy made a web in my garden. Does anyone know the species and if its poisonous? 
Thanks


----------



## SarahChelonoidis

One of the argiopes (orb weavers). Harmless bites. Could be Argiope trifasciata.


----------



## Yvonne G

Banana spider???????

from the web:




*Banana Spider (Non-venomous)*
Banana spiders vary from reddish to greenish yellow in color with distinctive whiteness and the beginning of the abdomen. They have striped legs specialized for weaving. Their contrast of dark brown/black and green/yellow allows warning and repelling of potential predators to whom their venom might be of little danger. They reach sizes of 1.5 to 2 inches in, not including leg span, The largest specimen ever recorded was 2.7 inches. The venom of the Banana Spider is potent but not lethal to humans. It has a neurotoxic effect similar to that of the black widow spider; however, its venom is not nearly as powerful. The bite causes local pain, redness, and blisters that normally disappear within a 24-hour interval. In rare cases, it might trigger allergic reactions and result in respiratory troubles (in asthmatics) or fast-acting involuntary muscle cramps.

They are widespread throughout Southeast Georgia and build large yellow webs for capturing prey.


----------



## mike taylor

We have them here in Texas also . Their webs are strong sucks when you walk into one . Plus I don't like spiders .


----------



## Yvonne G

I love the big yellow orb spiders. One builds a web across my pond occasionally and I always wonder how he got from one side to the other. He's a big spider and the pond is about 15' across.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis

OP, are you in the Ukraine or Sebastopol, California (or Mississippi), because location will certainly change species guesses? Still, argiopes don't have medically significant bites regardless of which species. Some people can be allergic to their venom, like with bees, but it's quite a challenge to actually get one to bite you in the first place.


----------



## sulcata101

SarahChelonoidis said:


> OP, are you in the Ukraine or Sebastopol, California (or Mississippi), because location will certainly change species guesses? Still, argiopes don't have medically significant bites regardless of which species. Some people can be allergic to their venom, like with bees, but it's quite a challenge to actually get one to bite you in the first place.


California


----------



## SarahChelonoidis

Argiope trifasciata is also found in California http://nature.berkeley.edu/~stevelew/cbcstuff/common_spiders/big_spi_quilt.html so I'll stand by my original guess. Would be easy to confirm by getting a glimpse of its other side (the banding is pretty distinct).


----------



## Tom

Poisonous? No. You could eat one and it wouldn't hurt you.

All spiders are venomous. Some are just worse than others. I don't know how toxic your is, and I'm not going to find out either.


----------



## dmmj

A tad off topic but, I recently heard scientist say daddy long legs are the most venomous spiders on the planet, but thier fangs are too short to pierce human skin. interesting


----------



## wellington

At my house it would be a dead spider. I know they do good things, but they scare the ba gee bees out of me


----------



## MPRC

dmmj said:


> A tad off topic but, I recently heard scientist say daddy long legs are the most venomous spiders on the planet, but thier fangs are too short to pierce human skin. interesting



That is an urban legend. I'm glad because I used to love playing with them when I was younger.


----------



## sulcata101

Looks like a banded garden spider http://www.sfbaywildlife.info/species/spiders.htm


----------



## W Shaw

Totally harmless! Very beneficial. One of the Argiopes -- not sure which particular one, but she won't hurt you.


----------



## Tom

wellington said:


> At my house it would be a dead spider. I know they do good things, but they scare the ba gee bees out of me



That's not good. We need spiders.

I smash 20 black widows a night near my outdoor tortoise enclosures, but I go out of my way to save and protect all the other species I see. I keep hoping that the absence of the black widows will allow another less dangerous species to fill that niche. It doesn't seem to work that way here...


----------

